# Great Mapping Tool



## BikinGlynn (Sep 12, 2018)

Friend just linked me to this, its a fantastic tool!
U can overlay maps of differing ages & change transparency to see where old building are / were.

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=12&lat=52.6765&lon=-0.8317&layers=10rail&b=4


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 12, 2018)

Been using this for a while,the best map to use is the 25 inch one

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=13&lat=52.6808&lon=-0.8568&layers=168&b=4


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow! That is seriously cool! Will be using that a lot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 13, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> Been using this for a while,the best map to use is the 25 inch one
> 
> https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=13&lat=52.6808&lon=-0.8568&layers=168&b=4




Thanks I haven’t had much of a play yet but I like it


----------



## waveydave (Jan 14, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Friend just linked me to this, its a fantastic tool!
> U can overlay maps of differing ages & change transparency to see where old building are / were.
> 
> Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland


Love this .Bin using it for years now. Lidar has now been added too which is pretty cool


----------



## night crawler (Jan 14, 2021)

I've had it in my Favourites for years helps me research places though I do have the latest OS mapping on my laptop as well


----------



## Roderick (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes thats a fantstic resource I've also been using it for a while now. If you use an Android phone I find MMTracker handy too when out and about. It works with the old memory map (OS maps) files. I guess most of you use memory map on your computer already. It's possible to download all the 1:25000 and 1:50000 maps from torrent etc sites then you can copy the ones you need onto your phone and the GPS shows exactly where you are on the map which is very handy if things are all overgrown. You can get the latest version of MMTracker here [APP][1.6+] MM Tracker.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 16, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Yes thats a fantstic resource I've also been using it for a while now. If you use an Android phone I find MMTracker handy too when out and about. It works with the old memory map (OS maps) files. I guess most of you use memory map on your computer already. It's possible to download all the 1:25000 and 1:50000 maps from torrent etc sites then you can copy the ones you need onto your phone and the GPS shows exactly where you are on the map which is very handy if things are all overgrown. You can get the latest version of MMTracker here [APP][1.6+] MM Tracker.


No I have a subscription to Anquet maps which is really good and I use it on my phone


----------



## Roderick (Jan 16, 2021)

night crawler said:


> No I have a subscription to Anquet maps which is really good and I use it on my phone


Yes I've heard good things about that and you can get up to date maps plus up to 200 year old ones for some areas which would be great for me finding old mines - good choice.....but being a Yorkshire man (owt fur nowt ha ha) I put up with the free MMtracker, plus for old places it doesn't matter to me if the maps are a few years old (though 200 would be a lot better). Great for old overgrown footpaths that I like to find and walk as another hobby. What scale maps do you have access to with Anquet?


----------



## night crawler (Jan 17, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Yes I've heard good things about that and you can get up to date maps plus up to 200 year old ones for some areas which would be great for me finding old mines - good choice.....but being a Yorkshire man (owt fur nowt ha ha) I put up with the free MMtracker, plus for old places it doesn't matter to me if the maps are a few years old (though 200 would be a lot better). Great for old overgrown footpaths that I like to find and walk as another hobby. What scale maps do you have access to with Anquet?


Both 25.000 and 50.000 std & HD, Open local maps & Street view versions. It's a package is got well worth it IMO. You can get Ordance Survey on subscription as well but I did not think that was as good, least not for what I paid


----------



## Walrus75 (Jan 18, 2021)

waveydave said:


> Love this .Bin using it for years now. Lidar has now been added too which is pretty cool


That LIDAR overlay is fantastic, has given me more insight into understanding the full size of the crater at the RAF Fauld munition store... mainly into grasping how a whole farm simply "disappeared" 
Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland (nls.uk)


----------



## waveydave (Jan 18, 2021)

Walrus75 said:


> That LIDAR overlay is fantastic, has given me more insight into understanding the full size of the crater at the RAF Fauld munition store... mainly into grasping how a whole farm simply "disappeared"
> Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland (nls.uk)


Its a big hole aint it


----------



## Roderick (Jan 18, 2021)

Walrus75 said:


> That LIDAR overlay is fantastic, has given me more insight into understanding the full size of the crater at the RAF Fauld munition store... mainly into grasping how a whole farm simply "disappeared"
> Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland (nls.uk)


I used to have a mate (before he blew him-self up) who had a fireworks store in one of the surviving small magazines which some of the locals thought was in slightly bad taste. There was a pub near there on the A515 with loads of local newspaper cuttings from the time framed on the walls. I believe it was suppressed in the national news as being bad for moral though they say the shock was detectable as far away as London. I must investigate that lidar overlay for finding more mining remains.


----------



## Derelictman7 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good link, I have and still use the mapping tool


----------



## Gripper66 (Jan 19, 2021)

Walrus75 said:


> That LIDAR overlay is fantastic, has given me more insight into understanding the full size of the crater at the RAF Fauld munition store... mainly into grasping how a whole farm simply "disappeared"
> Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland (nls.uk)


NLS site is a great resource, I use it regularly.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jan 19, 2021)

Gripper66 said:


> NLS site is a great resource, I use it regularly.


You're not wrong, me too for a goodly amount of years, I'd not noticed the LIDAR overlays until I saw Waveydave's post.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jan 19, 2021)

waveydave said:


> Its a big hole aint it


Certainly is. It's interesting how the surrounding area has been flattened in the years following the explosion, probably ploughed out. If you look at photos taken at the time or thereabouts there are lots of craters around the main crater, probably caused by secondary explosions from explosives thrown out of the tunnels by the main explosion.


----------



## chaoticfootsteps (Mar 31, 2021)

brilliant ty


----------



## night crawler (Apr 5, 2021)

exloringwithhd said:


> brilliant ty


?????


----------

